

Software Carpentry - edw519
http://softwarecarpentry.wordpress.com/2009/08/21/the-big-picture/

======
gdp
This sounds like a good rationale for increasing usage of domain-specific
languages. I assume this is why software like Matlab and Mathematica (and even
more domain-specific packages built on top of them) are very popular within
many scientific disciplines - it allows those only interested in programming
to achieve a very specific task to ignore many of the "programming" tasks and
instead express problems and solutions in a way that is more familiar.

This doesn't invalidate the claim that people need to be able to think
"computationally", of course.

